# Starter Relay 2000 Nissan Maxima



## gvholstein (Jun 13, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where the starter relay is on my 2000 Nissan Maxima? I have looked under the hood where the relays are and the fusible links. I cannot find anthing marked "Starter". Is this relay called something else? Is it possibly the relay that says "Inhibitor". Thanks


----------

